# Photo from show



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Wanted to post a photo from a show last weekend. We get 2nd in Open Horse Working. We actually had the best time in the Pleasure drive pace but were eliminated for missing a gate that was not properly marked. I was pleased though, this was our 1st ever pace, no timers were allowed and I came with in 5 seconds of the ideal time.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovely picture! One to be framed for sure! 

Very pretty horse! What breed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Lovely picture! One to be framed for sure!
> 
> Very pretty horse! What breed?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Friesian Peruvian cross


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That is a lovely picture. Congratulations!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pictures*

hiya congats to you and your horse.
awesome picture.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks fun! Congrats on the placing!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely turn out indeed, beautiful horse and you can tell your having fun!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice photo and congratulations!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Neat!!! Well done!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Woo hoo, looking great!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Looking good Missy!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely Photo! Well done!


----------

